# Pq só tem na arvore portage o kwrite 4.0.0.0? <RESOLVIDO>

## mfdzerohour

Boa Noite, mudei o título do tópico pois recriei o portage como se fosse da instalação e não adianta só tem kwrite 4.0.0 o que me obriga a instalar o KDE4, poderia ser um bug? Pois tenho que instalar uma versão compatível com kde 3.5.7! Como resolver?Last edited by mfdzerohour on Fri Jan 25, 2008 10:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

A única forma que estou a ver de não teres de instalar o KDE4 e mascarares o kde4 no ficheiro /etc/portage/package.mask

Experimenta adicionar a seguinte linha no ficheiro :

```

=kde-base/kde-4*

```

Não sei se tens e mascarar mais algum dos pacotes que o kde instala tipo kde-base/kdegraphics-4* ou kde-base/kdegames-4* mas se for necessario e so adicionar ao ficheiro que refiro.

----------

## mfdzerohour

Que pena, gosto muito do kwrite, mas como não tem outra solução acho que vou ficar com o kate, valeu pela ajuda

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Boas.

O kde4 está p. masked por isso se o Portage está a tentar instalar o kwrite-4.0.0 é porque adicionou o kde4 ao /etc/portage/package.unmask.

Em qualquer dos casos, mesmo que esteja a usar o kde4, pode sempre fazer o emerge do kwrite-3.5.X com emerge -av kwrite:3.5.

----------

## mfdzerohour

Sim eu havia adicionado o KDE 4, ao gentoo, mas começou dar muitos erros, e voltei para o KDE 3.5.x, pretendo voltar a instalar o sistema quando ele estiver mais mdauro, ele ficou muito bonito, gostei bastante.

----------

